# air hose



## rottincorps (Jun 1, 2008)

last year I got in a pinch and needed some 1/4" hose for some of my props. I don't know if any body has tried this but I used drip irrigation hose 50' is just 4 bucks, never had a failure of any kind. ran some out to feed props 20' away its black and if you put it in the sun it straightens out just fine, I use the push quick fittings.


----------



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

I dont know if this is the same stuff as yours, but I use the 1/4" refrigerator water line hose as my air line. It's about the same price too at lowes/homedepot/menards.


----------



## rottincorps (Jun 1, 2008)

Home depot Lowe's do-it center, its the drip irrigation hose , I like it cheep and black


----------

